# Failing caulk in the shower?



## Rodney R (Apr 28, 2010)

I installed a shower a few months back, and it had panels that glue onto the walls, and then all the seams got a caulk - I used a kitchen and bath.  That caulk failed a few weeks back - I had water all over.  So I removed all of it, and waited a week and put in new kitchen and bath adhesive caulk.  A total of 3 showers have been taken, and it has now failed......  So what's wrong?  Did I not wait long enough this time?  Why would of it failed the 1st time?  I waited several days each time before I used it after caulking.  

Rodney


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd wait at least 72 hours before applying the caulk; also make sure the area is completely DRY and clean before adding the caulk. Perhaps the moisture level or humidity level is making the caulk take longer to seal. I had this issues myself and ended up waiting 3 full days before taking a shower or bath.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you clean the shower walls before installing the tub surround panels the first time?  That's about the only thing I can think of that would prevent a caulk from sticking tenaciously to ceramic wall tiles (if that's what you had on your walls).

Also, was the "kitchen and bath adhesive caulk" that you use a silicone caulk?  If so, did you also use a silicone caulk to install the tub surround panels the first time as well?

I like to think of myself as knowledgeable about silicone caulk, and the use of silicone caulk could very well explain the problems your having.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going on the assumption that the problem is arising from the use of silicone caulk, and I'm looking for a blurb I wrote about silicone caulk some years ago.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 29, 2010)

... but I still can't find it.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 29, 2010)

Depending on which box store you bought the caulk. Did you know there is a expiration date on caulk, and that if it freezes....it is no good.

I have had it happen to me. the stuff actually never dries.

Look at the bottom of the tube, hope this was the problem.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 29, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Did you know there is a expiration date on caulk, and that if it freezes....it is no good.



Good stuff to know.


----------



## Rodney R (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know the brand or if it was 100% silicone, or some sort of variant.  That tube is long gone.  The surround walls were applied to fresh greenboard, I assume they were some sort of plastic, as is the base.

When I peeled off the 1st batch of caulk, all of it came off, and when I peeled it, it was semi-hard, and stayed in a long 'sting'.  I just tried to remove some of what is still on there now, and it is softish - I can only get a little at a shot, sorta like it's only half cured.  this was a DAP kwik seal plus kitchen & bath adhesive caulk - I was looking for the expiration date on it, and could not find one, and I did not find the word silicone on the tube anywhere.  This was a water clean up, and I think the 1st batch that I used was as well.  

Ihad waited nearly a week between removing the 1st batch, and applying the second batch, and then I waited about 52 hours before I used the shower.  I think I was playing it safe.  We have another bathroom, so we weren't rushing the caulk at all.

Rodney


----------

